# Cargill Right Now Onyx discontinued? / Redmond Minerals recs



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi folks,

I finally found a feed store that can order in anything I want, so I immediately asked if they could order in some Cargill Right Now Onyx minerals. They checked with Cargill and they said that the Onyx has been discontinued  So... I don't know which loose mineral to go with now. I was hoping for the Onyx because of the 'wow' results people were seeing in their stock. 

I'm going to start the herd on Replamin, so I'm trying to watch how much selenium and copper they get. That said, I used to be able to get some Redmond Mineral Selenium 90 (I think that's what it was called...). 

Would love some input on which loose mineral to go with now. Looking for recs on Redmond.


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

I was just told that Onyx was a good choice for my herd :/
I too need a recommendation. I read an article today about excess salt causing udder edema in cattle, I wonder if it's the same for goats?
Which leads me to Sweetlix, what's the opinion on their goat mineral?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

SweetLix is great, we used it for years till we discovered the much better Right Now Onyx. Sure hope it's not being discontinued.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

From what people were talking about on another forum, Onyx only got discontinued in the...... West I think? They said it wasnt selling very well. I can still get it. If you can't get the Onyx I would try Sweetlix MEATMAKER. It is supposed to be a very good mineral.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Does your feed store carry Farmers Feed, from Farmers Warehouse?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

TAKE THAT BACK! It was only discontued in the North East. So I can still get the mineral here


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

UGH, seriously? That sucks  I'm in the west and they told my feed store NOPE.

I've tried Sweetlix Magnum Milk and... didn't see a whole lot of anything amazing? It's better than Purina. Been debating seeing how the meatmaker works out. I did like the Redmond mineral when I could get it, but always had to order it in also.


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

Really. North East. Sweetlix it is then!
Does Cargill only sell through distributors? Or do they do direct sales online or by phone?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

RedLotusNigerians said:


> UGH, seriously? That sucks  I'm in the west and they told my feed store NOPE.
> 
> I've tried Sweetlix Magnum Milk and... didn't see a whole lot of anything amazing? It's better than Purina. Been debating seeing how the meatmaker works out. I did like the Redmond mineral when I could get it, but always had to order it in also.


Were you giving them alfalfa while they were on the magnum milk? It is only 1:1 calcium phosphrous ratio, to supplement alfalfa diets. The meatmaker is for goats on pasture with lesser quality forage, so it supplements the calcium witha 2:1 ca/ph ratio. I wouldnt use the magnum milk unless i gave alfalfa.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

GroundGoats said:


> Really. North East. Sweetlix it is then!
> Does Cargill only sell through distributors? Or do they do direct sales online or by phone?


I think it is through Nutrena dealers. Any place that carries Nutrena can get you in onyx. I dont think they directly ship it though. But I could be wrong


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

I feed alfalfa pellets and supplement with Purina Dairy Parlor 16. A lot less waste than loose hay, plus we were starting to see a lot of SUPER crappy-quality bales. I'll add Calf Manna for milkers and preggie does. Would love to get some BOSS for them too.

Has anyone heard of the Cargill Right Now Bronze? I guess Cargill told the feed store that was a suitable replacement for the Onyx, but I thought I had seen somewhere it could cause copper toxicity in goats?


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

We love Sweetlix Meatmaker for our girls, it is excellent! In comparison to Cargill Right Now Onyx, I strongly feel Sweetlix is a superior free choice, loose mineral.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I've not used any of the cargrill products, but it would be quite a hat trick to find a mineral with a toxic level of copper for goats. I believe you are thinking of sheep, copper can be toxic to them at certain levels.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, that's what I thought too, so that's why I was kind of shocked that they warned about toxicity in goats. I figured it would take a LOT in loose minerals to cause that in goats, plus this is assuming they'd eat enough of it to do that... LOL!

EDIT: (OMG I hope that didn't sound snotty. Don't ever read any of my posts thinking it's in a snotty tone :lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, don't worry, it doesn't sound snotty at all! 

My mineral has 2530ppm of copper in it, and they do pretty good on that, some people have 3000ppm in their mineral and their goats are healthy on it. It's all about how deficient your soil is, and the quality of the feed they get. If it's poor, then the more copper the better  

Also, a lot of people who work at those places are merely there for pay, you probably won't find many people that work there that knows the difference between a goats requirements, and a sheep's. Lots of people think they're the same, lol.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

RedLotusNigerians said:


> I feed alfalfa pellets and supplement with Purina Dairy Parlor 16. A lot less waste than loose hay, plus we were starting to see a lot of SUPER crappy-quality bales. I'll add Calf Manna for milkers and preggie does. Would love to get some BOSS for them too.
> 
> Has anyone heard of the Cargill Right Now Bronze? I guess Cargill told the feed store that was a suitable replacement for the Onyx, but I thought I had seen somewhere it could cause copper toxicity in goats?


I wouldnt use the Bronze. It's not chelated so they cant absorb it. Onyx is chelated so they can absorb it. There shouldn't be any cases of copper toxicity.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, don't worry, it doesn't sound snotty at all!
> 
> My mineral has 2530ppm of copper in it, and they do pretty good on that, some people have 3000ppm in their mineral and their goats are healthy on it. It's all about how deficient your soil is, and the quality of the feed they get. If it's poor, then the more copper the better
> 
> Also, a lot of people who work at those places are merely there for pay, you probably won't find many people that work there that knows the difference between a goats requirements, and a sheep's. Lots of people think they're the same, lol.


Exactly what Lacie said. People do not know the difference in sheep and goats! Goats NEED copper, and sheep cant tolerate it. So no, there wouldn't be in cases of too much copper.


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

Is the Meatmaker fine for dairy goats?
And if I find a Nutrena dealer, how does that work with it being discontinued in the North East?

Maybe I should just ask at my feed store


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

GroundGoats said:


> Is the Meatmaker fine for dairy goats?
> And if I find a Nutrena dealer, how does that work with it being discontinued in the North East?
> 
> Maybe I should just ask at my feed store


Meatmaker is fine for dairy goats. I suppose if you aren't in the north east, you can get the Cargrill mineral.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Good!  *phew* 

Would you believe I only just learned about chelated minerals just this week? *facepalm* That's good to know though about the Bronze - sounds like I'll be going back to Sweetlix at this rate. At least one of the feed stores near me carries it so I don't have to worry about ordering it in each time. I'm also hoping to see good things out of the Replamin - got a doe that won't stop pulling her hair out and eating it. She's got to be deficient in zinc or something, I know her dam is hard to keep a full tail of hair on. Folks rec'd the Replamin and as soon as I'm over this stinkin' respiratory cold, I'm going to start everyone on it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Does anyone have the analysis of the Onyx? I want to see what the difference is between it and mine. (Never used their products before)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

RedLotusNigerians said:


> Good!  *phew*
> 
> Would you believe I only just learned about chelated minerals just this week? *facepalm* That's good to know though about the Bronze - sounds like I'll be going back to Sweetlix at this rate. At least one of the feed stores near me carries it so I don't have to worry about ordering it in each time. I'm also hoping to see good things out of the Replamin - got a doe that won't stop pulling her hair out and eating it. She's got to be deficient in zinc or something, I know her dam is hard to keep a full tail of hair on. Folks rec'd the Replamin and as soon as I'm over this stinkin' respiratory cold, I'm going to start everyone on it.


That sounds like both copper and zinc deficiency. Also lice, have you checked them lately?
Do you have a vet that would sell you a bottle of MultiMin 90, the cattle injection? It has copper, zinc, manganese, and selenium.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

I checked for lice, but didn't see any on anyone, but just to be safe I gave everyone a round of Ivermectin. I had given her a copper bolus in November and some BoSe, but she just keeps doing it *SIGH* It's driving me absolutely crazy.

We don't have any real goat knowledgeable vets here, no  You're lucky to get BoSe out of them. I was rec'd the Replamin by other breeders as a replacement for the MultiMin. I did some research on it and it looks like it does a great job for supplementing (probably the most 'famous' is this post here). If it doesn't work to solve her issue, I'll find a vet and see if I can't get some MultiMin though.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, and someone posted a breakdown analysis of the Onyx compared to some other minerals.

Link is here!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks! 
Hopefully the gel will work for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

GroundGoats said:


> Is the Meatmaker fine for dairy goats?
> And if I find a Nutrena dealer, how does that work with it being discontinued in the North East?
> 
> Maybe I should just ask at my feed store


Yes the meatmaker is perfectly fine for dairy goats! It has a 2:1 ratio, and the magnum milk(dairy goat mineral) has 1:1 ratio to supplement alfalfa diets, so if you don't give alfalfa the MeatMaker is the way to go.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, don't worry, it doesn't sound snotty at all!
> 
> My mineral has 2530ppm of copper in it, and they do pretty good on that, some people have 3000ppm in their mineral and their goats are healthy on it. It's all about how deficient your soil is, and the quality of the feed they get. If it's poor, then the more copper the better
> 
> Also, a lot of people who work at those places are merely there for pay, you probably won't find many people that work there that knows the difference between a goats requirements, and a sheep's. Lots of people think they're the same, lol.


 What brand are you using?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

nancy d said:


> What brand are you using?


Yeah I was wondering the same thing............


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

This one, http://www.farmerswarehouse.com/PDFs/Products/Minerals-Concentrates/1121T.pdf , but they don't distribute to very many states...


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> This one, http://www.farmerswarehouse.com/PDFs/Products/Minerals-Concentrates/1121T.pdf , but they don't distribute to very many states...


Isn't that quite a bit of salt?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It is, but it's only 4-5% more than Onyx, and it's also something they need. I use two minerals, I use the one in the link above, and one made by Gilberts Feed. I'll take a picture of the tag in a minute (they don't have a site), it has very minimal salt, and good copper, however I don't know how much copper as they don't say on the tag...


----------



## tasmithmd (Sep 20, 2013)

M 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

tasmithmd said:


> M
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Hum?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I finally remembered to get a pic of the other mineral I use, you can't tell much from the tag though... it's a red powdery mineral. It's made by Gilbert's Feed/Minerals


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Where is the copper?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It doesn't list the amount of it, but it is in there. If I had to guess it would be around the 2000ppm range. Like I said, the tag doesn't tell you much.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It doesn't list the amount of it, but it is in there. If I had to guess it would be around the 2000ppm range. Like I said, the tag doesn't tell you much.


Do you mix your two minerals together?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use manna pro, and kelp meal for my minerals. For the sheep I use sweetlix for sheep and goats. I've had healthy results;-)


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> I use manna pro, and kelp meal for my minerals. For the sheep I use sweetlix for sheep and goats. I've had healthy results;-)


Where do you get your kelp? I have been wanting to get some for my herd.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> Where do you get your kelp? I have been wanting to get some for my herd.


Jeffers Supply. Just put kelp in the search line;-) I need to order some more


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> Jeffers Supply. Just put kelp in the search line;-) I need to order some more


Does it come in 50# bags?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

No, 3 or 5 lb bags. Not sure where you can get 50lbs.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> No, 3 or 5 lb bags. Not sure where you can get 50lbs.


About how long do they last you? ,


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got the 3lbs bag and I have 9 goats and 2 sheep. I think about 5 months. I'm getting the 5 lb this time around;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I mix it with my manna pro minerals, and if I see they are not eating minerals I will sprinkle it on their food..


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> Does it come in 50# bags?


You can get 50# bags from North American Kelp, it's the Sealife Kelp Meal for Livestock/Animals.
It's nice kelp.
Here we just get it at the feed store... Or from the beach.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

GroundGoats said:


> You can get 50# bags from North American Kelp, it's the Sealife Kelp Meal for Livestock/Animals.
> 
> It's nice kelp.
> 
> Here we just get it at the feed store... Or from the beach.


Is it expensive at NOAM kelp? Where is it located at? What is shipping prices? I will definitly get kelp from a beach....... If i go to one! Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Go to your local feed store and see if they will order it for you. I just get mine through my feed store.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Go to your local feed store and see if they will order it for you. I just get mine through my feed store.


Does it cost an arm and a leg?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> Does it cost an arm and a leg?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Apply more math in your life, Cade. 

I used your website for information to compile numbers to give you an idea of cost.

Jeffer's only sells 3 lb bags of Kelp right now. That's 48oz.

The recommended dose for kelp is 1oz per head, per day. I feed that with my ND's, there was a marked improvement when I started feeding it.

Basically the only feed supplement I know a lot about is kelp by the way...

So, where you live in Illinois, it costs $18.00 to ship 3 lb of kelp, making the total cost $34.95 or approximately $0.73 per dose.

Per your website, you have 17 goats. Your daily cost from Jeffer's would be approximately $12.41 and the bag would last you 3 days. 
You could cut the amount in half and it would cost $6.21 and last you 6 days...
Feeding an ounce per day while keeping you herd size the same would cost you about $1,520.12 per year! Or $760.06 if you cut it in half.

You can get 50 lb bags from NAK (I guess that's what they call themselves...)
That's 800 doses!
Now it costs $40.03 to ship 52 lb (freight weight) of kelp from Maine to Illinois.
Your total cost would be $85.03 or approximately $0.11 per dose.
Your daily cost would be $1.87 and the bag would last you 47 days. 
Or $682.55 per year! Without cutting it in half to cut costs. 

They do a price break at 4 bags, which you would need almost 8 to get through the year, so you could order 4 for $316.12 in total and then again 6 months later, cutting your costs by an additional $3.65 per year!!!!
The convinience in having it already on hand is worth saving $3.65. I live like 5 minutes from my feed store and 25 from the beach, but I'm still ordering a ton sized tote this year.

You can feed it to your donkeys and dogs too, or put in on your garden for huge fruits on tomatoes and stuff, but I didn't factor in those costs cuz we be speakin' 'bout goats. 

Basically Cade, buying in bulk is ALWAYS cheaper, whether it's copper or kelp or goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

fishin816 said:


> Does it cost an arm and a leg?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


The last time I bought kelp, it was $54 a 50 lb bag.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

GroundGoats said:


> Apply more math in your life, Cade.
> 
> I used your website for information to compile numbers to give you an idea of cost.
> 
> ...


Why would I apply more math? I hate math.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> The last time I bought kelp, it was $54 a 50 lb bag.


Ok thanks Karen

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I finally remembered to get a pic of the other mineral I use, you can't tell much from the tag though... it's a red powdery mineral. It's made by Gilbert's Feed/Minerals


If you look on the ingredients it lists the copper nearly at the bottom along with cobalt which typically means its not the least amount by volume. And as its a requirement for copper to be listed over a curtain amount, Id suspect its has very low copper. Id call the manufacturer to make sure you are actually getting the copper you think you are.

Also that selenium is super low


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> If you look on the ingredients it lists the copper nearly at the bottom along with cobalt which typically means its not the least amount by volume. And as its a requirement for copper to be listed over a curtain amount, Id suspect its has very low copper. Id call the manufacturer to make sure you are actually getting the copper you think you are.
> 
> Also that selenium is super low


Her other mineral has all the other essentials though. The other one has lots of copper and selenium

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, I do offer it with another mineral, and like I've told you, it's not easy finding a fabulous mineral out here, or anything comparable to your premix  And because of the limited choices I have out here, they get mineral shots, boluses and supplements.
However... I'm looking into getting minerals and feed shipped in... just need to figure out costs.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

So here's the latest update -

Gave the doe 1 dose (2cc) of Replamin Plus for 3 days last week, then 1 dose today. She looks even more bald to me and I just don't know what to do about this doe if she doesn't STOP.  She doesn't appear to be ailed beyond her constant hair picking. It's making _me _wanna tear my own hair out.

Will keep at it a few more rounds...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It will take time to see results.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'll give it a few more weeks... I think 6 weeks was the magical number for starting to see results.

I just worry about like, what if it _doesn't_ work? It has been really tempting to see if one of those dog cones would work on a goat, lol... I just don't get it  *sigh*


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

RedLotusNigerians said:


> Yeah, I'll give it a few more weeks... I think 6 weeks was the magical number for starting to see results.
> 
> I just worry about like, what if it _doesn't_ work? It has been really tempting to see if one of those dog cones would work on a goat, lol... I just don't get it  *sigh*


I worry about that stuff too...... We just have to pray it DOES work!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

There is a Red Apple market here in the town of Benton City that actually has about 1/5 of the store dedicated as a feed store. They get some neat things in there and have great prices. Today while shopping for Clyde I decided to go look at their mineral mixes. Of which they have about a dozen different kinds. Some pretty good. The funny thing was, off to the side there was a plan brown 50 lbs sack. I look on it. It was nothing but selenium and vitamin E in a cultured mix. 20,000 I/U of Vit E and 71 ppm selenium. It was made by something tack and feed. Its actually labeled for horses. Just found it kinda interesting. ALSO found another decent mix with some nice levels of zinc and selenium but a touch low on copper. May have to check prices the next time im in there.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> There is a Red Apple market here in the town of Benton City that actually has about 1/5 of the store dedicated as a feed store. They get some neat things in there and have great prices. Today while shopping for Clyde I decided to go look at their mineral mixes. Of which they have about a dozen different kinds. Some pretty good. The funny thing was, off to the side there was a plan brown 50 lbs sack. I look on it. It was nothing but selenium and vitamin E in a cultured mix. 20,000 I/U of Vit E and 71 ppm selenium. It was made by something tack and feed. Its actually labeled for horses. Just found it kinda interesting. ALSO found another decent mix with some nice levels of zinc and selenium but a touch low on copper. May have to check prices the next time im in there.


71ppm selenium for HORSES? Isnt that enough to kill them?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> 71ppm selenium for HORSES? Isnt that enough to kill them?


Cade, you have to realise that most mineral mixes that are high is this and that, are for that area. What works for one guy, might be toxic to yours because it's more than what yours need, what works for me might not be enough for someone else.
You have to feed what works for your individual herd. So, in that area, if they need that much selenium, it's not at a toxic level for them. Dave's mineral for example is much higher that that even, but it's not too much for his herd.

Some people only need minimal amounts of this and that, and 60% salt for their cows. You might say that's way too much salt, but it's what works for them.

Some people only need 200ppm copper in their mineral, while others feed 3,500ppm.

It's all about your location, what your area is deficient in, what levels you need for that area, and what your individual herd thrives on. There is no one mineral that will work for everyone.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And if you can't find a mineral that suits all the needs of your herd, you can buy additional minerals and vitamins to add. For example, this website :http://www.jollygerman.com/livestock/index.shtml


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cade, you have to realise that most mineral mixes that are high is this and that, are for that area. What works for one guy, might be toxic to yours because it's more than what yours need, what works for me might not be enough for someone else.
> 
> You have to feed what works for your individual herd. So, in that area, if they need that much selenium, it's not at a toxic level for them. Dave's mineral for example is much higher that that even, but it's not too much for his herd.
> 
> ...


Oh ok, I just thought that was REALLY high for horses. I snoop horse forums, and the way they were talking 10ppm can kill them. I just thought it was really high becuase the person who said that had like 61,500 posts.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> Oh ok, I just thought that was REALLY high for horses. I snoop horse forums, and the way they were talking 10ppm can kill them. I just thought it was really high becuase the person who said that had like 61,500 posts


Dave said it was just vitamin e and selenium so it was most likely just an additive for an already made mineral.
It also depends on the source of selenium, it might have been a harder to absorb than others.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

There can be goat toxicity to copper if they use a lot of copper sulfate. I have seen it when people use copper sulfate in addition to their loose minerals. C. Sulfate gets aborbed immediately whereas copper oxide rods dissolve slowly.

Sweetlix meat goat did nothing for my herd except make them look worse. I can only get that or the MannaPro goat minerals so I use either horse or cattle minerals. If I can't get those, I get deer minerals made for domestic deer herds.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

When you use copper sulfate, you have to offer free choice dolomite so they don't od on the copper.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I went out today and Moxxi's skin certainly looks a lot better. It's not flaky like it had been. She persists on pulling out the others' fur though, but the skin improvement has me hopeful. 

Then she turned around and I saw a small udder forming on her, and her belly looks rounder today. I think she's indeed pregnant. And that makes me wonder... This hair-pulling thing really only kicked up full time AFTER she was bred. Is it possible it's the kids pulling a bunch of zinc out of her? Is it possible this whole thing could STOP once she kids? :scratch: (and boy do I hope she doesn't try ripping the fur off her babies when she has them :blue: They might be instant bottle kids)

She's due the 18th with one other doe... Will keep up on her Replamin, she gets it every Friday right now. I'm wondering if I should hold off on giving her a BoSe booster since there's so much selenium & E in the Replamin as is.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

RedLotusNigerians said:


> Well, I went out today and Moxxi's skin certainly looks a lot better. It's not flaky like it had been. She persists on pulling out the others' fur though, but the skin improvement has me hopeful.
> 
> Then she turned around and I saw a small udder forming on her, and her belly looks rounder today. I think she's indeed pregnant. And that makes me wonder... This hair-pulling thing really only kicked up full time AFTER she was bred. Is it possible it's the kids pulling a bunch of zinc out of her? Is it possible this whole thing could STOP once she kids? :scratch: (and boy do I hope she doesn't try ripping the fur off her babies when she has them :blue: They might be instant bottle kids)
> 
> She's due the 18th with one other doe... Will keep up on her Replamin, she gets it every Friday right now. I'm wondering if I should hold off on giving her a BoSe booster since there's so much selenium & E in the Replamin as is.


I would personally keep them on mom....... I think it is healthier for the kids....... You can also supplement the kids with a bottle..... And yes, I would hold off on the Bo-Se, it MIGHT cause abortion if given BEFORE 140 days.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So, I found Cargill Right Now Onyx at my feed store... Is this better than Manna Pro? Curious because this comes in a 25lbs bag and Manna Pro in just a 3 lb bag. It seems like it would be comparable reading the labels on line... Just wanted opinions before I switch. I still have to copper bolus with manna pro so I'm assuming I would this too...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes it is. Much cheaper than Manna Pro. I'm happy with the results. Still have to copper bolus and all.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> So, I found Cargill Right Now Onyx at my feed store... Is this better than Manna Pro? Curious because this comes in a 25lbs bag and Manna Pro in just a 3 lb bag. It seems like it would be comparable reading the labels on line... Just wanted opinions before I switch. I still have to copper bolus with manna pro so I'm assuming I would this too...


YES!!! Get the Onyx! The copper difference between the two is 2500ppm (Onyx)-1350ppm mannapro. The selenium difference is 26ppm onyx- 12ppm mannapro.

Are you sure it is in 25# bags? Mine came in 50#

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I believe it was just a 25 lb bag, but I was just elated I found it, and was doing my research online and here too obviously;-) 50lb bag is even better if so... I go through SO much of it. Thanks for the opinions.... I'm making the switch;-) I will also copper bolus too.... Thanks everyone;-)


----------

